# Update to "to busy to eat."



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Well, I followed the advice given about there might be just too much new activity around for Lexi to settle down and eat. For a week, I got up early before everyone but dh was up and took some quiet time to read in the dinning room while Lexi ate. She still didn't seem really interested, would just pick off and on most of the day. She was running low on food and when I went to get some more yesterday I decided to get a different flavor. We feed BB and had been feeding the fish flavor. I got some lamb and brown rice, mixed a bit in her food last night and she ate it right down and licked the bowl! Fed her the same way this morning and again this evening and it was the same thing. I guess she was tired of the fish. So simple, so worried for nothing. It just so happend that she got tired of her food about the same time we got company. The full house and busy may have contributed or just brought it too light. I will tell you this tho, last night she almost fumigated the house! Oh my goodness it was bad. Thank goodness, there was no residual today!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad you got that all worked out well (except for the, uh, exhaust issues lol)
My guys get a little exhaust issues when I feed the TOTW. Whew!


----------

